# Faunus W.I.L.D. Hinterradfelge



## Sausmaus (26. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein Faunus W.I.L.D. Gr.S gekauft, als ich zu Hause die Hinterrad Felge einbauen wollte, habe ich festgestellt, das diese nicht paßt!
Kann das sein, das ich bei diesem Rahmen nur eine 8-fach Kassette einbauen kann? Ich wollte die Mavic crossROC mit einer 9-fach Kassette einbauen ...
Um eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich euch sehr dankbar


----------



## daif (26. September 2005)

das mit 8fach kann ich mir net vorstellen, das muss schon auch für 9fach passen..ist ja schon seit ner Weile Standard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sausmaus (26. September 2005)

Ja vielen dank, kann ich mir auch eigentlich nicht anders vorstellen?!
Aber ich werde auch an Bergwerk mal ´ne mail schreiben, denn das Ding paßt wirklich nicht, oder ich muß viiiel Kraft aufwenden...


----------



## Splash (26. September 2005)

Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich gerade bei einem Cube Rahmen gehabt. Kann es sein, dass Du den Rahmen über einen Versand bezogen hast? Kann es dann evt l auch sein, dass der Rahmen ein wenig gestaucht worden ist? Miss doch mal die genaue Breite , die Du für die Hinterradnabe hast (in mm). Das sollten 135 sein ...


----------



## SLichti (27. September 2005)

@Sausmaus

Versteh ich nicht ganz, die Felge passt nicht ?
Heißt das in der Höhe oder die Breite ?

Und was meinst Du mit der Kasette ? Auf Crossroc passt in jedem Fall eine neunfach Kasette drauf ! Aber auch hat die Kasette nichts mit dem Einbau in den Rahmen zu tun. 
Kannst Du mal ein Bild posten oder das Problem näher beschreiben ?

ride on


----------



## Sausmaus (27. September 2005)

Ich werde heute Abend mal versuchen ein Bild reinzustellen,aber ich werde auch noch versuchen bei Bergwerk jemanden zu bekommen!
Danke schon mal für die Infos.
Grüße aus Wesseling (bei Köln)


----------



## Nomercy (27. September 2005)

Hallo!
Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem.
Entscheidend ist, ob Du das Laufrad bzw. die Nabe OHNE Kassette auch NICHT reinbekommen würdest!!! Nur dann liegts evtl. am Rahmen.
Bei mir war es eine falsch montierte 9-fach-Kassette.  
Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Möglicherweise gibt es aber auch Naben, die nicht für alle Kassetten ausgelegt sind?


----------



## Splash (27. September 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Entscheidend ist, ob Du das Laufrad bzw. die Nabe OHNE Kassette auch NICHT reinbekommen würdest!!! Nur dann liegts evtl. am Rahmen.
> ...



Deswegen ja oben auch schon der Tip mal am Rahmen den Abstand zu messen. Müssten genau 135 mm sein - wenns was anderes ist, dann stimmt was mit dem Rahmen nicht ...


----------



## Sausmaus (27. September 2005)

Hallo,
also habe nachgemessen und komme auf ein Maß von ca.110 mm anstatt 135 mm!!
Habe auch schon mit Bergwerk gesprochen, und Rahmen wird jetzt nach BW geschickt zur kontrolle, was los ist!
Habe es mal versucht zu fotografieren, nicht unbedingt gut gelungen...

Werde berichten, wenn es wider zurück ist!


----------



## Nomercy (27. September 2005)

@Splash: sorry, Du hast recht, ich hatte mir (etwas in Eile) nicht das ganze Thema durchgelesen...  
@Sausmaus: Ist ein gutes Foto und es sagt mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Splash (27. September 2005)

110 mm ist schon sehr extrem. Das wäre doch ein Mass für n Vorderrad oder? Ich hatte bei meinem Rahmen 131 mm und mir ging das schon auffn Keks ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santa_cross (28. September 2005)

HoHoHoHo 25mm zusammengedrückt !!! haben die den echt ohne diese plastikachse verpackt und verschickt ???? ich würde mir auf jeden fall diesen rahmen nicht mehr andrehen lassen , auf wandel bestehen !


----------



## Sausmaus (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
heute ist mein Rahmen bei Bergwerk eingetroffen.

Volltreffer      

Der Rahmen wurde mir wirklich falsch bzw. mit einem Lagerungsschaden verkauft!  

Das Ende ist, das mir jetzt eine neue Hinterradschwinge eingebaut werden muß, da die Sicherheit nicht mehr gewähleistet werden kann !
Ziemlich dumm gelaufen, aber was soll man machen, ich komm an den Verkäufer nicht mehr ran, war halt bei ebay im April.
Uns ist es erst jetzt aufgefallen, da mein Mann jetzt zur schlechten Jahreszeit mein neues Rad aufbauen wollte und es nicht paßte. So ein sch...   

Aber ein großes Lob an Bergwerk, es ist alles super gelaufen,sehr schnelle Kontaktaufnahme.

Mal schauen, wenn´s zurück kommt.


----------

